

Financing Your Startup without Bootstrapping, Incubation, or VC - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/financing_your_startup_without_bootstrapping_incubation_or_vc

======
maxcameron
Hello, I'm the author of this blog post, and we shared a case study of our
business at a recent LeanCoffeeTO meetup. I'd like to share our alternative
business model with the HN community.

The partnership model is based on a healthy relationship between an
established offline company, and a hungry software company.

I'd be happy to discuss it and answer any questions you might have.

Thanks!

Max Cameron from Big Bang

------
mattskilly
A very interesting article, thank you for sharing. This is an option my
partner and I haven't really thought about. It's definitely something we'll
consider after reading your post.

~~~
maxcameron
Thanks very much. If you have any specific questions I'll do my best to answer
them.

